# Texas Algarita Root Burl Cigar



## MesquiteMan (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is something different that most of you have probably never seen!  It is Algerita root burl with a CA finish.  Algarita is a small bush that grows in Texas and very seldom gets large enough to use even for pens.  However, the roots frequently have a ball that is large enogh to get a couple of pen blanks from.  Here is a picture of the Algarita bush:







And here is the pen made from the root ball/burl:






The blanks are frequently full of holes and voids so I make a mold to fit the blank and then pour in epoxy to cover the blank.  I then put it in my pressure pot and pressure to 50 psi.  When cured, all the voids throughout the blank will be filled with epoxy.  Works great and is much easier than using CA.

Comments appreciated!


----------



## arjudy (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice job on the pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 5, 2006)

Curtis, looks great and no I've never heard of Algerita, but it sure made a nice pen and now I know what I can do with my Romain I got from Chitswood, [^][^][^]


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice! I like it.
Did you know that algerita berries are good to eat? Just spit out the seeds.


----------



## Dario (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice!  

I have a few small agarita root balls drying right now []....hopefuly will not crack too much and get a few pens from it.


----------



## Dario (Aug 5, 2006)

I read that they make Agarita jellies and even wine.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2006)

Great looking pen, nice work.


----------



## Stretch (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice![]

But I don't think algerita would grow up in SD.[] (probably because it only dips down to 
-40 below in the wintertime)


----------



## chigdon (Aug 5, 2006)

I love it.  I always love to see something different and it has a great look to boot.


----------



## chitswood (Aug 5, 2006)

I like it!![]


----------



## kkwall (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi,

Very Very Nice.....finish and markings are tremendous!


Brilliant work!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 6, 2006)

G'DAY Curtis Congratulations mate! your pen looks great .[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 6, 2006)

very nice, rich looking.


----------

